# Bluewater/Not Bluewater which is it.



## BReach (Jan 24, 2009)

In trying to select the appropriate boat, the question comes up Bluewater or Not. We plan to cruise Maine to the Windward Islands; so coastal and island hopping.

We've sailed the BVI (chartered boat) and coastal Florida in our 23 and 25 footer.
Given that experience, I can't answer the bluewater question by myself.

Having said that, the two boats we are looking at are the Pacific Seacraft 27 and the Island Packet 31. In the first I feel we can go anywhere but sacrifice room and niceties. The IP31 offers these but I don't know how it would hold up in the waters I want to cruise. Any opinions on these two would be welcomed.
Trying to hold the cost to $50K or so.

Brian


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Quite a few IP 31s down in the Islands. You are going to motor a lot if you use the Van Sant route to get to the Islands so be sure it has a good engine when you buy.

You might also come across a CSY 37 which is better than either of the boats you mention for this sort of trip IMHO. Bulletproof boat with 150 gallons of water and a big comfortable cockpit. There was one is St Augustine recently which went for around 45k.


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

Both of those boats would generally be classified as blue water designes. As long as they meet your size needs either will don the job.


----------



## BReach (Jan 24, 2009)

TQA
Thanks for the post. Need for a good engine noted. 
I'll take a look at the CSY 37s.


----------



## BReach (Jan 24, 2009)

Jon D,
My main concern was the IP. 
So its good to hear that the IPs are considered sound in that environment.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## stevemac00 (Feb 16, 2007)

I was considering an II35 at one time before getting my PSC31. Twice I bare chartered an IP. I found it to be very accommodating except while trying to motor as it was very slow in waves or chop but the PSC doesn't motor much faster. My PSC is better sailing. Either boat would satisfy.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

There will be lots of motoring if you going the Thorny Path so make sure your boat has enough engine. I don't know about these models but some boats are built with engines that are too small (in particular early in the production run). Also some boats have been repowered - generally with the right size power plant.

Also, there is bluewater and Bluewater (and perhaps BLUEWATER). What you are suggesting would be bluewater as opposed to more challenging routes like trans-Atlantic (Bluewater) and Roaring 40s (BLUEWATER). I think either boat would be fine for bluewater and probably for Bluewater (although I would choose the PSC). I would not be happy in either in BLUEWATER.


----------



## BReach (Jan 24, 2009)

Killarney_sailor,
Thanks for your insights. I like the breakdown of bluewater in three parts, it makes the term more understandable somehow. 
Your comment about engine size is interesting. The later PSC 27s went to a more powerful engine in the later years.

Will be checking out your web site shortly.

Again, many thanks,

Brian


----------



## Nacra52 (Oct 24, 2010)

killarney_sailor said:


> There will be lots of motoring if you going the Thorny Path so make sure your boat has enough engine. I don't know about these models but some boats are built with engines that are too small (in particular early in the production run). Also some boats have been repowered - generally with the right size power plant.
> 
> Also, there is bluewater and Bluewater (and perhaps BLUEWATER). What you are suggesting would be bluewater as opposed to more challenging routes like trans-Atlantic (Bluewater) and Roaring 40s (BLUEWATER). I think either boat would be fine for bluewater and probably for Bluewater (although I would choose the PSC). I would not be happy in either in BLUEWATER.


So, what do you like for Bluewater and BLUEWATER ?


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*bluewater and BLUEWATER*

This subject has been discusses at enormous length but here are a few comments. For Bluewater, there are huge numbers of possible boats. A few months ago I published a list of the boats listed for the Pacific Puddle Jump (Americas to French Polynesia) for 2010 and 2011. There were more than 100 boats and less than 10 duplicates, so lots of choices there. I am very pleased with our boat for this, we expect to do something like 12000 nm in 13 months and Ainia is very comfy and gives a great feeling of security and safety.

For BLUEWATER I suspect I would want something purpose built for the conditions south of 40*S or north of 50*N ... and then I think of a boat we met in Grenada last winter from NZ. A production 38 footer with a crew of two middle-aged women and a teenaged son. They spent 53 days from NZ to the southern tip of South America and reached as far south as 58*S - but then they are Kiwis and they are just different sailors than the rest of us. Which brings up another important point - the right boat changes depending on who the skipper and crew are: how experienced, how tough.


----------

